# Logged in all the time



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2015)

Why am i logged in all the time? Up till the last few weeks i had to log back in if i didn't post for about 1 hour or so and after i'd shut down my computer, but now i'm constantly logged in.


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2015)

Did you tick the stay logged in box?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did you tick the stay logged in box?




Where is it?


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2015)

On the log in dialogue next to the login button.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> View attachment 98186




But i can't get back to that! It's not the end of the world i just don't want folk thinking i'm a saddo who has nothing else to do all day!


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jul 2015)

ilYou see the option on the login screen each time you log on.... oh hang on


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> But i can't get back to that! It's not the end of the world i just don't want folk thinking i'm a saddo who has nothing else to do all day!


Log out then. 

You'll be asking us next how to log out


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> But i can't get back to that! It's not the end of the world i just don't want folk thinking i'm a saddo who has nothing else to do all day!


You could always stay logged in but untick the box that shows you online. The options are reached by clicking on your user name at the top


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Log out then.
> 
> You'll be asking us next how to log out





Er yes.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2015)

Click on your user name top right


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2015)

I've found it!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jul 2015)

Gave me a chuckle did this thread

Mostly because I would also be in @Accy cyclist's shoes if the same happened to me 



Glad it's fixed @Accy cyclist


----------

